# Ways Uber drivers can save money



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

We all know how hard it is to earn money Ubering. I rarely make above minimum wage on average. Surges are hard to come by due to saturation of drivers. And tippers are as rare as unicorns. Having said that I am trying to compile the list of things we can do to save money. Some famous person once said penny saved is penny earned. Here are some off the top of my head:

1. Stop offering gums, candies, water etc.

2. Download map data in google map for offline use and disable it to use phone data. For me 2 GB is enough per month and I spend only $40. If you have unlimited data plan, maybe this doesn't matter. For me, even $40/month is too much.

3. Buy car wash package.

Let's hear yours.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> We all know how hard it is to earn money Ubering. I rarely make above minimum wage on average. Surges are hard to come by due to saturation of drivers. And tippers are as rare as unicorns. Having said that I am trying to compile the list of things we can do to save money. Some famous person once said penny saved is penny earned. Here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Stop offering gums, candies, water etc.
> 
> ...


Do you have an android? How do you download Google maps ?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Top way to save money with Uber...quit as soon as you're able to jump ship.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Top way to save money with Uber...quit as soon as you're able to jump ship.


Save money & save your car with this method.....two birds with one stone.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Do you have an android? How do you download Google maps ?


Yes...Android 5.1
Menu, Offline maps under Google Maps
Once loaded, simply disable data for Google Maps. Of course you won't get live traffic update by doing this.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Top way to save money with Uber...quit as soon as you're able to jump ship.


Yes I am trying... Can't do cold turkey!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Save money & save your car with this method.....two birds with one stone.


True... But until then gotta save money!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Yes...Android 5.1
> Menu, Offline maps under Google Maps
> Once loaded, simply disable data for Google Maps. Of course you won't get live traffic update by doing this.


Thanks


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Limit any extraneous driving when you don't have a pax. Just find the nearest commercial location like a strip mall and sit for 10 or 15 minutes before driving any further.

Get a card with cash back on gas and use it exclusively.

Have water and a granola bar in the car to keep you from eating fast food and buying sodas.

Try to park at intersections where you can go any direction quickly. Saves you driving the wrong way for a mile or two before being able to turn around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The_Mouser said:


> Limit any extraneous driving when you don't have a pax. Just find the nearest commercial location like a strip mall and sit for 10 or 15 minutes before driving any further.
> 
> Get a card with cash back on gas and use it exclusively.
> 
> ...


Refill water bottles with tap water.
Carry a gas syphon hose if you work nights.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Refill water bottles with tap water.
> Carry a gas syphon hose if you work nights.


Hehe...


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

To save money:

Only go out with average-looking women. Ugly is better.
They ask for less and are often just glad you're there.
They already know you're not talking them out anywhere.

If married, follow Albert Brooks's advice and 
_"make certain your mate is just attractive enough to turn you on. 
Anything more is trouble." _(Meryl Streep was smoking hot back then)

If your love life only includes pay-as-you go and a-la-cart sex,
always shop "south of the river". Look for bargains and once again,
Ugly is better, and cheaper. Really fat can also provide big savings,
as long as you're not going out to eat. Fat AND Ugly can really cut costs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> To save money:
> 
> Only go out with average-looking women. Ugly is better.
> They ask for less and are often just glad you're there.
> ...


Who has time to go out ?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Who has time to go out ?


Hey hunt4 me, just remembered there's also the option afforded to those
in close proximity to the French Quarter, lots and lots and lots of transvestites !

A bargain can often be found on Bourbon St. and again no coupons needed.
Instant savings.  Edit: can not use a word. The extra plumbing is included in the cost.

Understand this doesn't appeal to everyone. I think Clark Howard would endorse this though....
In this neck of the woods, transvestites have to be imported, hence they come at a premium.
Not sure but, I think you have to pay in euros or something. It's complicated.

After thought edit:

Does anyone remember this group ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Hey hunt4 me, just remembered there's also the option afforded to those
> in close proximity to the French Quarter, lots and lots and lots of transvestites !
> 
> A bargain can often be found on Bourbon St. and again no coupons needed.
> ...


Won't deal in " salvage titles" or custom rebuilds . . .

This reminds me of a story .

I won't tell now.
( never allow a lesbian with an " overnight" bag into your house,search for strap ons)

Besides . . .they tape it back and up so as not to ruin their panty lines. LMAO)


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I make sure to do all my errands when I get a drop off near one. That way I've gotten my errands done at no additional mileage. 

I've also found that when a rider wants to stop at a 7-11, fast food, etc., if I say oh excellent, I've been so busy I've not eaten all day so I'll run in too, 90% of the time, they offer to pay.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You do realize without TNC Gap Insurance you will be spending $1K deductible in an accident that's your fault or if the other driver doesn't have insurance, if you have a pax with you, your medical is not covered and you don't get a rental. Point is every driver needs that extra coverage, which will save a ton of money, when you do need it.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Stick your used chewing gum under the steering wheel every time your shift is over. Once it dries out, it conjures up some flavor for the next time it gets chewed on.

Rinse and repeat and save.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

1) Ask Pax if you can 'crash at their place' to save money on lodging.

2) Confiscate any food they bring in the car for 'health concerns'

3) Refer any UberPool riders to the nearest bus stop


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dude, $45 gives you 5gig LTE / unlimited slower.... Bring own phone OR use any operator's locked (yes LOCKED) device with a 60-45=$15 starter kit that contains sims of all sizes for each operator's phones...

Daily use fulltime eats ~4 gigs monthly,BTW... That's with heavy browsing on top of rideshare, and the occasional video viewed. Don't even bother using WiFi anymore



Bill Collector said:


> We all know how hard it is to earn money Ubering. I rarely make above minimum wage on average. Surges are hard to come by due to saturation of drivers. And tippers are as rare as unicorns. Having said that I am trying to compile the list of things we can do to save money. Some famous person once said penny saved is penny earned. Here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Stop offering gums, candies, water etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't forget the pry bar, rich ppl's fuel doors still lock properly more often than not

And flashlight-integrated phone: wouldn't wanna accidentally misjack the wrong fuel and mix diesel and gas.



tohunt4me said:


> Refill water bottles with tap water.
> Carry a gas syphon hose if you work nights.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ( never allow a lesbian with an " overnight" bag into your house,search for strap ons)
> 
> Besides . . .they tape it back and up so as not to ruin their panty lines. LMAO)


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but: son, that there ain't no lesbian :-/


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

4) Fill your water bottles with Windex. When the Pax spits it out all over the car windows charge them a $200 cleaning fee. End up with clean windows after wipe up.
(Once a month fill them with leather conditioner for the seats and upholstery )


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Always wondered about that... I considered getting gum and water when my Lyft ratings went borderline BUT...

...I just couldn't shake the feeling that random 30yo semi-unemployed dude offering just-met college chicks food and drink of unknown origin was VERY FREAKIN CREEPY!!!



Tenzo said:


> 4) Fill your water bottles with Windex. When the Pax spits it out all over the car windows charge them a $200 cleaning fee. End up with clean windows after wipe up.
> (Once a month fill them with leather conditioner for the seats and upholstery )


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Always wondered about that... I considered getting gum and water when my Lyft ratings went borderline BUT...
> 
> ...I just couldn't shake the feeling that random 30yo semi-unemployed dude offering just-met college chicks food and drink of unknown origin was VERY FREAKIN CREEPY!!!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Could I interest you in a chocolate jello pudding pop ?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

"Creepy voice"..... Hey little girl want some candy?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

never pick up pax that are more than about 7 minutes away. those are dead miles. you're not only wasting gas but that's time you can be on a trip making money. so you're losing money. and if your route for pick up is to get on the freeway, you're actually going further than you think. always check how many miles away they are; not just time. that 7 minutes on the freeway can be 5 miles or more...


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Forgot another one. Fight for your money. If uber steals $1 from each of us a week, they're pulling in millions a year. It may seem stupid to fight for a dollar or two, but if we all do it, it will impact them


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> 4) Fill your water bottles with Windex. When the Pax spits it out all over the car windows charge them a $200 cleaning fee. End up with clean windows after wipe up.
> (Once a month fill them with leather conditioner for the seats and upholstery )


5) Install strong magnets under your passenger seats that pull out coins, iphones and miscellaneous jewelry .


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> "Creepy voice"..... Hey little girl want some candy?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> We all know how hard it is to earn money Ubering. I rarely make above minimum wage on average. Surges are hard to come by due to saturation of drivers. And tippers are as rare as unicorns. Having said that I am trying to compile the list of things we can do to save money. Some famous person once said penny saved is penny earned. Here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Stop offering gums, candies, water etc.
> 
> ...


1. I agree 100%

2. $40 for 2 gigs? Sorry, you are getting ripped off. You need to shop around for a better plan.

3. Car wash packages are great, but keep in mind many, if not all of the places that offer wash packages have a policy regarding commercial vehicles. Uber is commercial.

My favorite car wash cracked down on Uber's one day, and I believe it is because idiots go up there with their "U" on and draw attention. Here in Houston we are required to have separate stickers on the windshield that are unable to come off. I was lucky enough to be warned by an employee that the new manager is cracking down and was cancelling plans. (thus why it is good to be nice) and my plate was not blacklisted. Since they are a chain, I was simply able to go somewhere else that do not quite yet know what my sticker means. (perhaps they could care less).

tldr; don't leave your trade dress up when using the car wash packages.

Now, to really save money, watch your driving habits. Since we are supposed to be "luxury" and not dirty, unsafe cabs, it is okay to not to take off and brake so hard. I drive very gradually and go just the speed limit. Nobody has complained, and I have not received a single ticket.

Benefits?
Less wear and tear. For starters, My brake pads are rated for 20,000 miles, I am close to 35,000 miles on them and they are working perfectly. Your suspension will thank you and you tires will thank you to. (hitting a pothole at 30mph is a lot better than 45mph)

Plop down some money and go to discount tire, or another big chain. You can get your tires rotated for free using the warranty , and this will extend the mileage. If you happen to get a nail in the tire that they can not fix before the warranty is up, pay the $11 for a new tire/warranty. By them rotating the tires, you will catch these nails faster.

Since you have new tires, you can leave your spare at home and save some weight. Remember, you can leave your car on a street for 48 hours in most cities (of course this does not apply to busy streets/freeways. Call an Uber and go pick up your tire if you happen to get a flat. Uber is dirt cheap, so its okay. (you can now use that tire space in your trunk for your lunch/delivery bags, etc. Oh, you can use your roadside assistance to.

Change your oil.. Your car will run a lot more efficient and your engine will last a lot longer.

As a driver, you need to be able to do some things on your own, or find a really cheap, good mechanic. If you find a oil change place you can trust, go for that $19.99 deal. By the time you buy your own oil and filter, your looking at $20.00, is your time really worth it?

All car parts usually have a warranty, including brakes. Brakes are a little harder to do and I do not like doing them, and like I said before, if you can find a good cheap mechanic, go with them. I found this one that charges $40 to do brakes. You bring the parts. You know what I do at the end of the job? I take the old brake pads back to autozone, and get a new pair for next time.

Check out youtube next time you need a headlight, wipers, hose, belt replaced. (or anything else), but those are basic repairs that typically are routine and need to be done a few times before you give you your car. Take the time to learn it once, and you won' regret it. You can usually find a how to video on youtube for your specific vehicle (especially if its newer, which it should be, as Uber has year limits).


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Great tips...I have att gophone prepaid... Happy with the reception quality but yes it is little pricey... All I can do myself as far as car is concerned is change headlights which I did few months ago. Tire change is coming up next... Tread is all but worn out...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Great tips...I have att gophone prepaid... Happy with the reception quality but yes it is little pricey... All I can do myself as far as car is concerned is change headlights which I did few months ago. Tire change is coming up next... Tread is all but worn out...


IMO, AT&T has the best reception, but if you are able to get under contract, it may be worth it. I have been with them for more than 10 years. As you know, you get what you pay for. (the reason your not with t-mobile or another company that does pre-paid).

Headlights are a great start. Do you remember how much they wanted to change your light vs. how much you spent DIY?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> "Creepy voice"..... Hey little girl want some candy?


My Uncle Paul says the same thing


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Trebor said:


> IMO, AT&T has the best reception, but if you are able to get under contract, it may be worth it. I have been with them for more than 10 years. As you know, you get what you pay for. (the reason your not with t-mobile or another company that does pre-paid).
> 
> Headlights are a great start. Do you remember how much they wanted to change your light vs. how much you spent DIY?


True about a AT&T's excellent reception compared to other carriers. I always get best service using AT&T. As far as using contract, I don't think I am ready for the commitment.

Regarding the light bulb change, the shop wanted $40 I believe. I was able to change both lights for less than $15. it does help 2 to learn how to use a screwdriver.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Yes...Android 5.1
> Menu, Offline maps under Google Maps
> Once loaded, simply disable data for Google Maps. Of course you won't get live traffic update by doing this.


How do you disable data for Google maps, I went into settings... data... Google maps... turned off mobile background data but when I use navigation it still connects. I have to put it in airplane mode or turn off the mobile data physically in order to get Maps to work offline, neither of these options is ideal. I cannot find instructions online. When I do put it in airplane mode maps does work offline, but... Is there a way to keep just Maps offline?

I have a galaxy s5...


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

[QUOTE"wk1102, post: 935868, member: 39391"]How do you disable data for Google maps, I went into settings... data... Google maps... turned off mobile background data but when I use navigation it still connects. I have to put it in airplane mode or turn off the mobile data physically in order to get Maps to work offline, neither of these options is ideal. I cannot find instructions online. When I do put it in airplane mode maps does work offline, but... Is there a way to keep just Maps offline?

I have a galaxy s5...[/QUOTE]
Might want to try NetGuard app. It lets you selectively block app.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

* Use your phone as dashcam using a freely available app ... Makes the phone little slow but not too shabby.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> * Use your phone as dashcam using a freely available app ... Makes the phone little slow but not too shabby.


Doesn't that killed your battery?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Doesn't that killed your battery?


If I run it continuously, then it might. Since it runs in the background, battery drain is fairly low. And I don't record in HD. Worse comes, you can always hook power in cigarette adapter.


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

1. See where other drivers are around you (use rider app), move to where you have clear shot of potential pax.

2. If pax goes thru drive thru, always except food offer (even if not hungry, can always reheat at home), I have never had pax not offer.

3. Expect payment for returning left behind items. 

4. Pack sandwich or something from home to keep you out of fast food restaurants.

5. Like mentioned before, drop off then park. Do errands while driving. You can deduct $.54 per mile at tax time (I log miles from when I leave home till I get back )

6. Use synthetic oil, get twice mileage, but not twice price.

7. Of course shop for fuel ( I use Sam's Club).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Roger in Canton said:


> 1. See where other drivers are around you (use rider app), move to where you have clear shot of potential pax.
> 
> 2. If pax goes thru drive thru, always except food offer (even if not hungry, can always reheat at home), I have never had pax not offer.
> 
> ...


I use auto zone for my purchases, 10% off plus every 5 $20 dollar purchases you get a gift card for $20. Each put purchase only counts as one though whether it's 20 or 250. So if you are buying brake pads, do it in 2 purchases.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> [QUOTE"wk1102, post: 935868, member: 39391"]How do you disable data for Google maps, I went into settings... data... Google maps... turned off mobile background data but when I use navigation it still connects. I have to put it in airplane mode or turn off the mobile data physically in order to get Maps to work offline, neither of these options is ideal. I cannot find instructions online. When I do put it in airplane mode maps does work offline, but... Is there a way to keep just Maps offline?
> 
> I have a galaxy s5...


Might want to try NetGuard app. It lets you selectively block app.[/QUOTE]

I found one, but it's a pita! There's got to be an easier way. The app you suggested won't let me block Maps. Anyone else know how to block Google maps from using data?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Might want to try NetGuard app. It lets you selectively block app.


I found one, but it's a pita! There's got to be an easier way. The app you suggested won't let me block Maps. Anyone else know how to block Google maps from using data?[/QUOTE]

I figured it out, Netguard does work and is the best and easiest to use. After you download NetGuard go into its settings, to manage apps... turn it on and then go back scroll down to maps... turn off the mobile... ta da!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

here's mine.

when I get oil changes (and sometimes other service) I do it as a secret shopper. I get reimbursed for the oil change and paid for the survey. secret shopping, like uber/lyft is done as a contractor for hire and you request the jobs on a website. downside is payment doesn't come for a month, but at least it comes in time for your next change. I started doing it years before driving, I'm new to driving.

in between rides I'll look at manager specials at the local kroger or other places I know sell things cheap that I'm going to end up buying anyhow. If I'm already there, why not? it gives me something to do, often I'll leave the app on, if I get a ping I'll just leave the store and go to my car unless I'm really finding sweet savings on something I'll turn the app off.

keep your tire pressure at optimal levels to save on gas mileage, you can google your cars specifics
inspect your own air filter, learn how on youtube
if body shop says you need to change such and such... if you don't know what a car part is, google it, and youtube it, and see if you can inspect it yourself, you can probably wait a little while in some instances.
*a drunk passenger last night said, you're really nice so I'm going to tell you don't take your car to pep boys because I'm not going to remember not to screw you over cuz I'm drunk right now.* just thought that was funny.

make sure you're not paying for tire rotation. it's not that hard to do.

when it's time to get your vehicle inspection renewed, call around until you get someone to do it for free, or cheap. 

search the make and model reviews for your car so you can plan for the odd maintenance items that nearly everyone driving your specific car is complaining about.

don't sign up to do this if your car burns oil or guzzles gas.

and of course all the good suggestions by the wonderful people above.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been mystery shopping for years. I do the grocery store, restaurants and the movie theater too.

Has everyone signed up for survey sites? I love Ipsos. I fill out surveys while waiting for pings. Between all the ones that I do, I pull in another $20 or so a month. It's not a lot but it does add up.

There are also grocery cash back apps you can get like Ibotta. They have a list of items you can get $0.25-$1 back on stuff you're already purchasing. There are others like Shopkick that give you points for walking into a store and more for scanning items once inside. These are great for places like Target and Walmart. You drop a passenger off, park, go inside and earn a few points while waiting for your next ping. Bonus if you actually need something in the store.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

good ideas. I used to do the surveys and DIY offers like treasuretrooper. ibotta is great and most people will sign up as your referral as it's basically just grocery coupons you get reimbursed for, it's awesome.


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

Is it only about how to save money ? What about how to avoid stress , high blood pressure, traffic , maximize earnings and lastly deactivation


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes this thread is just about saving money. Maximizing earnings and deactivation are covered ad nauseum in other threads. Traffic is obviously market specific


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

capable said:


> What about how to avoid stress , high blood pressure...


I find drinking heavily between pings helps a lot!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Fold the sample perfume you get in the mail (or find from discarded fashion magazines) exposing the scented side outside. Keep folding it till it fits right on the car vent. Presto now your car would smell like paco rabanne 1 million dollar for few days!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Fill your gas tank at Costco or Sam's Club. If you're not a member of either, find a local supermarket which has a gas discount rewards program. I have saved as much as $0.50/gal by buying stuff I needed to get anyway. 

After completing a trip, head to nearest McDonald's or Starbucks. They're literally everywhere around here so dead miles are very minimal. Have an empty McDonald's or Starbucks cup handy (or fill it with water if you wish) so you appear to be a paying customer even though you're waiting for your next ping in a climate controlled environment. Free wifi too.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Superunknown said:


> Fill your gas tank at Costco or Sam's Club. .


6) Most customers of Sams club take like an hour in the place.
Then fill up at Sam's club


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> You do realize without TNC Gap Insurance you will be spending $1K deductible in an accident that's your fault or if the other driver doesn't have insurance, if you have a pax with you, your medical is not covered and you don't get a rental. Point is every driver needs that extra coverage, which will save a ton of money, when you do need it.


I wouldn't start driving until I got mine. All it took was a phone call and 5 min later I had the TNC rider added to my policy for $35 a year. Not much to pay for piece of mind.


----------

